# Challenge4MTB 2010



## hoerman2201 (17. Januar 2010)

Hier die neuen Termine für 2010 :

-  18.04. Warm Up Marathon Hellental
-  25.04. Kami-Cup Barntrup
-  15.05. Race To Sky Boffzen
-  22.05. Kollerbeck
-  30.05. Dassel
-  19.06. Bergsprint Bad Driburg
-  21.08. Downhill Merxhausen
-  29.08. 3 Stunden von Detmold
-  18.09. 8 Stunden Rennen Barntrup


----------



## uwero (18. Januar 2010)

Danke für das einrichten, herzlichen willkommen bei der C4MTB 2010!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (18. Januar 2010)

Gibt es Höxter nächstes Jahr wieder?????

BBBBIIIITTTTTTTTTTEEEEEEEEE

Hab jetzt auch gelesen, dass du es für das nächste Jahr angekündigt hast, Danke


----------



## uwero (19. Januar 2010)

Seid ihr eigentlich alle brav am trainieren (bei dem M...wetter)?

Gruß uwe


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Januar 2010)

uwero schrieb:


> Seid ihr eigentlich alle brav am trainieren (bei dem M...wetter)?
> 
> Gruß uwe



natürlich nicht 

rolle ist mir zu langweilig. 
da warte ich lieber, bis der deister wieder eis- und schneefrei ist .
irgendwann mal .....


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Januar 2010)

uwero schrieb:


> Seid ihr eigentlich alle brav am trainieren (bei dem M...wetter)?
> 
> Gruß uwe



ab samstag wieder. sitze grade in lengenwang fest (beruflich).

ab samstag wirds dann aber hoffentlich verletzungsfrei bis april durchgezogen.


noch 2 dinge zur challenge:
- was ist als eventuelles 10. rennen im gespräch?
- die neue regelung 5 aus 9 finde ich gut, da downhill und dirt nicht so meins ist.


----------



## dragon07 (19. Januar 2010)

uwero schrieb:


> Seid ihr eigentlich alle brav am trainieren (bei dem M...wetter)?
> 
> Gruß uwe



Hi

Jaaa Rolle Rolle Rolle Sch**ße  aber was solls.

Grüße Ike


----------



## Domme02 (19. Januar 2010)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Jaaa Rolle Rolle Rolle Sch**ße  aber was solls.



ja so gehts mir auch. 

Ist als 10. Rennen vllt. ein 3. rennen in Barntrup gemeint? Ich habe da mal aufgeschnappt, dass Dieter vielleicht eins bei der Burg Sternberg machen will


----------



## uwero (19. Januar 2010)

Ja, richtig, der gute Dieter + Freunde überlegen ein Rennen an der Burg Sternberg zu organisieren. Dieter: ICH FÄNDE DAS KLASSE!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Domme02 (19. Januar 2010)

*Dieter: Ich auch!*


----------



## sven1975 (19. Januar 2010)

Man muß mal ganz ehrlich ein Lob an die Organisatoren der Challenge4MTB ablassen...

Eine absolut Abwechslungsreiche Challenge!

Und jeder weiß so eine Veranstaltung ist nicht mal eben dahin gestellt.

Also vielen Dank an Euch ! Macht weiter so

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung in Sachen Challenge Seite :
Fände es gut wenn Links auf der Challenge Seite angelegt werden,die auf die Seiten der Lokalen Vereinen oder Teams verweisen.
Denn sind wir doch auch mal ehrlich die Vereine und Teams machen Werbung auf Ihren Seiten und da könnte die Challenge Seite auch mal ein wenig Werbung bringen. Nur so können Vereine und Teams wachsen...und das kommt der Challenge ja nun auch wieder zu Gute.
(Habe dieses bereits im Challenge Forum mal geschrieben,jedoch leider ohne Antwort und Begrüßung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (21. Januar 2010)

Links zu Vereinen fänd ich auch Klasse.

Der Termin für den Downhill Merxhausen müsste korrigiert werden, da der 20 und 21 August Freitag und Samstag sind. 
Müsste dann wohl eher der 21.08. und der 22.08. sein.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Januar 2010)

uwero schrieb:


> Seid ihr eigentlich alle brav am trainieren (bei dem M...wetter)?
> Gruß uwe


Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter...
Und zur Not eben Rolle, Spinning etc.
Auch 2010 wird es wieder für bedeutungslose Mittelfeldplätze reichen.



k_star schrieb:


> ...da downhill und dirt nicht so meins ist.


...sagte ich auch, bis mein Marathonfully bei einer Tour mit Hoerman auf seinem Fritzz auf ´nem Trail seinen Dienst quittiert hat. Das nächste Rad sollte also stabiler sein.
Ergebnis SPECI Enduro = bergab hamemrschnell, bergauf noch fahrbar und ein doppelplus an Fahrtechnik, -sicherheit und Kraft auf dem Hardtail.
In Dassel z.B. haben Hoerman und ich auf den Trails alle stehen lassen.

Zudem: Siehe Signatur


----------



## Quen (21. Januar 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...
> 
> bergauf *noch *fahrbar
> 
> ...




Roudy, genau *das* ist der Punkt.

Gruß


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Januar 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ergebnis SPECI Enduro = bergab hamemrschnell, bergauf noch fahrbar und ein doppelplus an Fahrtechnik, -sicherheit und Kraft auf dem Hardtail.
> In Dassel z.B. haben Hoerman und ich auf den Trails alle stehen lassen.
> 
> Zudem: Siehe Signatur



das verstehe ich sowieso nicht, wie sich manche mit ihrem race-fully im downhill anstellen.

in hellental hatte ich in der abfahrt nach der verpflegung und auf dem stück der downhillstrecke jedes mal nen fully vor mir und musste bremsen.

und da war mein erstes rennen überhaupt.

p.s. mein marathon lebt noch.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Januar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> das verstehe ich sowieso nicht, wie sich manche mit ihrem race-fully im downhill anstellen.
> ...
> p.s. mein marathon lebt noch.



Ich sage nur Todes-Treppe Duisburg. 
Fullyfahrer mit Scheibenbremsen rutschten da über jede Kante einzeln  GÄHN.

Mein Marathon (#1 in ganz schwarz) lebt auch noch (10-11.000km hats jetzt). Damit werde ich auch 2010 wieder Plastikbomber und Leichtbauer(n) abledern 

Bis demnächst


----------



## Madeba (23. Januar 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...In Dassel z.B. haben Hoerman und ich auf den Trails alle stehen lassen...



*räusper* und wer stand doch gleich in dem Gegenanstieg mitten auf der Piste im Weg rum ? 

wenn ich nicht nach links ins Gemüse ausgewichen wäre, hätte es eine Menge Kleinholz gegeben  ich kam mir vor wie eine Bowlingkugel, und das hat nix mit meiner Pauke zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (25. Januar 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> ja so gehts mir auch.
> 
> Ist als 10. Rennen vllt. ein 3. rennen in Barntrup gemeint? Ich habe da mal aufgeschnappt, dass Dieter vielleicht eins bei der Burg Sternberg machen will



Genauere Infos? XC, MA


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Januar 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> *räusper* und wer stand doch gleich in dem Gegenanstieg mitten auf der Piste im Weg rum ?
> wenn ich nicht nach links ins Gemüse ausgewichen wäre, hätte es eine Menge Kleinholz gegeben  ich kam mir vor wie eine Bowlingkugel, und das hat nix mit meiner Pauke zu tun



Ich kann gut verdrängen 
Da hatte jemand vor uns geparkt wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Dein Vorteil war natürlich das Plus an Schwungmasse. Da können wir magersüchtigen Hilfsleichtbauer(n) nicht gegen anstinken 

Für Hoermi nehme ich das "magersüchtig" vorläufig zurück


----------



## Domme02 (25. Januar 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Genauere Infos? XC, MA



Mehr Infos habe ich leider nicht. Die info habe ich glaube ich schon seit Oktober oder so und da war es nur eine Idee ein 3. Rennen zu machen. Geplant war zu dem Zeitpunkt noch rein gar nichts.


----------



## sven1975 (29. Januar 2010)

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus,könnte man nicht eine Jahresanmeldung einführen,wo DAUER Challenge Teilnehmer vll. einen kleinen Preisvorteil hat,
desweiteren hätte der Veranstalter auch bereits im Vorfeld schon einmal einen Überblick über die Dauer Teilnehmer!
Wäre dann auch mit Sicherheit leichter m Vorfeld die Startnummern schon einmal zu verteilen...




!!! INFO: NEUE RUBRIK AUF DER HOMEPAGE !!!


----------



## sven1975 (29. Januar 2010)

Oh habe gerade erst gesehen,das mich der Admin der Challenge4MTB Seite angeschrieben hat....scheint wohl als wenn sich etwas bewegt in Sachen Vereine und Teams auf der Challenge Seite zu verlinken...

Mal sehen was daraus wird...


----------



## uwero (29. Januar 2010)

sven1975 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich aus,könnte man nicht eine Jahresanmeldung einführen,wo DAUER Challenge Teilnehmer vll. einen kleinen Preisvorteil hat,
> desweiteren hätte der Veranstalter auch bereits im Vorfeld schon einmal einen Überblick über die Dauer Teilnehmer!
> Wäre dann auch mit Sicherheit leichter m Vorfeld die Startnummern schon einmal zu verteilen...
> 
> ...



Hi Sven,

das ist sicher grundsätzlich eine gute Idee. Mein Vorschlag: in2010 bekommen wir dies nicht mehr hin, weil ja doch ein logistischer Aufwand dort hinter steckt.

Wir besprechen die Anregung im Veranstaltertreffen für die Challenge 2011.

Und wenn es so weiter schneit fahren wir in Hellental ein echtes "WARM-Up"-Schneerennen.

Viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## sven1975 (29. Januar 2010)

uwero schrieb:


> Hi Sven,
> 
> das ist sicher grundsätzlich eine gute Idee. Mein Vorschlag: in2010 bekommen wir dies nicht mehr hin, weil ja doch ein logistischer Aufwand dort hinter steckt.
> 
> ...




Sieht ganz danach auch ...

In Sachen Challenge 2010,ist schon klar das dieses erst in der nächsten Saison stattfinden kann. Ist ja auch Organisatorisch nicht mal ebend gemacht,da müssen erst einmal alle Veranstalter mitspielen!
Diente ja auch nur zur Info für die nächste Saison


----------



## chris2305 (29. Januar 2010)

Termin Merxhausen geändert: 17 und 18.07.2010 !!!

(Überschneidung mit MTB Bundesliga Bad Salzdetfurth)


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Januar 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Termin Merxhausen geändert: 17 und 18.07.2010 !!!
> 
> (Überschneidung mit MTB Bundesliga Bad Salzdetfurth)



na und ???


kannst doch jetzt mit onkel jimbo in merxhausen mitmachen


----------



## chris2305 (29. Januar 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> na und ???
> 
> 
> kannst doch jetzt mit onkel jimbo in merxhausen mitmachen



Fahre mich Samstag in bs warm und Sonntag könnte ich probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (29. Januar 2010)

wo wir grade bei verbesserungen für 2011 sind.

wie wäre es wenn der führende in der challengewertung (ak) eine andersfarbige startnummer als der rest bekommt?

es wären dann z.b. die nummern pauschal 1-10 reserviert für die führenden in ihrer alterklasse.
so gäbe es auch bei nachmeldungen kein problem.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. Januar 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Termin Merxhausen geändert: 17 und 18.07.2010 !!!
> 
> (Überschneidung mit MTB Bundesliga Bad Salzdetfurth)



Also vor den 24h in Duisburg 
Mist, dass ist der Saisonhöhepunkt 2010.
2009 lag Merxhausen danach und man konnte auf seinem eigenen Level das Gas stehen lassen, da anschließend genug Zeit war für Regeneration und Heilung. 
Eigentlich wollte ich in Merxhausen unter 1:50 fahren und das Roadgap nehmen  und parallel in der Hardtailklasse starten - jetzt lasse ich das mal noch offen. Zur Not werden es eben zwei Sicherheitsläufe.

Bis Merxhausen (ich bastele noch einen Schneepflug ans Rad)


----------



## uwero (30. Januar 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Termin Merxhausen geändert: 17 und 18.07.2010 !!!



Von uns werden wohl auch verschiedene Kids bei der Hobby-DM in Salzdetfurth am Start sein, zudem ist es das erste Ferienwochenende in NRW. Daher ist der Termin auch aus unserer Sicht ungünstig, ich werde aber unsere Jungs + Mädels motivieren am Sa. in Salzdetfurth zu starten und am So. in Merxhausen.

Wir werden leider nicht dabei sein, da wir geschlossen die Salzkammergut-Trophy mitfahren.

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## chris2305 (30. Januar 2010)

Ins Salzkammergut wollte ich nicht extra fahren.


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. März 2010)

wie sieht´s momentan in hellental aus. 
ist der schnee schon weg ?


----------



## uwero (3. März 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Ins Salzkammergut wollte ich nicht extra fahren.



.... wir haben anschließend 3 Wochen Urlaub und bleiben in der Gegend...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## dragon07 (3. März 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wie sieht´s momentan in hellental aus.
> ist der schnee schon weg ?



Hi

Zu 98% sind die Schotterwege frei wobei die Info vom Wochenende ist.

Grüße Ike


----------



## exto (3. März 2010)

Ich würd' gern noch ein Feedback an die Verantwortlichen zum neuen Wertungssystem geben:

Ein Riesen-Rückschritt und gleichzeitig die Abschaffung dessen, was die C4MTB so besonders gemacht hat. 

Rennserien für reine Marathonisti gibt's wie Sand am Meer. Die Möglichkeit, zu zeigen, dass auch Biker mit anderem Schwerpunkt "sportlich" unterwegs sind, war einzigartig. Ich würde befürchten, dass die C4MTB durch die Regeländerung einfach beliebig und damit irgendwann bedeutungslos wird.

Ich persönlich bin durch eure Serie motiviert worden, mich in der ganzen Bandbreite des Bikens zu verbessern und fahre mittlerweile alles von 24 Stunden- bis zum DH-Rennen.

Schade !!!


----------



## Madeba (3. März 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Ich würd' gern noch ein Feedback an die Verantwortlichen zum neuen Wertungssystem geben:
> 
> ...
> 
> Schade !!!


an anderer Stelle hatte ich mich dazu ja auch schon geäußert. Du schreibst mir aus der Seele.

Auch wenn es in meinem Fall völlig Wurscht ist, wie gewertet wird. 
(...irgendwer muß ja auf der letzten Seite der Ergebnisliste stehen... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (3. März 2010)

es waren 2009 beim downhill in merxhausen schon erschreckend wenig 
teilnehmer aus der c4mtb-serie. 
in der master-klasse ganze 4 !!

so wird der sinn der serie zerstört.



*sowie die 8 h v. barntrup pflicht sind, so sollte auch der dh in merxhausen pflicht sein, um in die wertung zu kommen.*

gerade, weil man leider oft genug  bei den ma-rennen beobachten kann/muss, wie wenig fahrtechnik einige fahrer aufweisen können 

das wäre dann endlich mal ein grund , mehr wert auf die fahrtechnik zu legen !!


----------



## chris2305 (4. März 2010)

uwero schrieb:


> .... wir haben anschließend 3 Wochen Urlaub und bleiben in der Gegend...
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Natürch würde ich da auch gerne hin, meinte halt nur nicht extra für ein Rennen

Dann schon mal schönen Urlaub!!


----------



## Echinopsis (4. März 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> *sowie die 8 h v. barntrup pflicht sind, so sollte auch der dh in merxhausen pflicht sein, um in die wertung zu kommen.*



Generell fand ich den Ansatz die Rennen in verschiedene Kategorien einzuteilen und die Teilnahme in allen Bereichen zur Pflicht zu machen, um dem Anspruch der Vielseitigkeit zu genügen auch gut. Mit dem Downhillrennen habe ich aber so meine Probleme. Sicherlich ist eine gute Fahrtechnik Voraussetzung dafür. Ebenso wichtig ist aber das passende Material. Bei allen anderen Rennen kann man bei entsprechender Fitness und Fahrtechnik auch mit einem einfachen Einsteigerhardtail gut mithalten. Beim Downhill ist das aber ungefähr so, als wenn man mit Langlaufski eine alpine Abfahrtspiste meistern will. Da ist ein Fully mit viel Federweg, entsprechender Sitzposition und bissigen Bremsen ein echter Vorteil. Damit kann man zur Not auch bei weniger guter Fahrtechnik einiges Ausbügeln. Ein Cross Country-Bike mit 80-10 mm Federweg verzeiht da nicht viel. Außerdem benötigt man eine komplette Schutzausrüstung, die man nur dann hat, wenn man sowieso intensiver Freeride/Downhill fährt. Ohne eine solche Ausrüstung ist mir die Gefahr für meine Gesundheit viel zu groß. Ich persönlich bin aber nicht bereit eine Menge Geld in ein passendes Bike + Schutzausrüstung zu investieren, da ich sonst keine Ambitionen in diese Richtung habe. Biken ist eh schon ein nicht ganz billiges Hobby. Um mal im Bikepark die Grenzen auszutesten, würde ich mir das passende Equipment auch mal leihen. Rennen mit geliehenem Material, das mir also auch nicht wirklich vertraut ist, würde ich definitiv fahren. Ich weiß aus etlichen Gesprächen mit Challengeteilnehmern in der letzten Saison, dass ich mit dieser Meinung nicht alleine bin.

MfG Tine


----------



## Quen (4. März 2010)

5 Rennen kommen ja in die Wertung - was ist wen ich 6 oder mehr Rennen fahre, werden dann die "besten" Ergebnisse gewertet?


----------



## Berrrnd (4. März 2010)

denke ich mal.

war doch im letzten jahr auch so.
man musste in jeder kategorie mindestens ein rennen bestreiten. bei mehreren starts in einer kategorie wurde das beste ergebnis gewertet.


----------



## Echinopsis (4. März 2010)

Die Regel hat sich geändert: "Fünf von neun Rennen kommen in die Wertung. Eine Gruppierung gibt es nicht mehr!" siehe hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (4. März 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> 5 Rennen kommen ja in die Wertung - was ist wen ich 6 oder mehr Rennen fahre, werden dann die "besten" Ergebnisse gewertet?



Ja Quen, das ist so, es werden die 5 besten Rennen gewertet.

Zu Eurer Anregung bezüglich der Wertung: In den letzten Jahren hat es bei der Einteilung in die 3 Bereiche auch oft Diskussionen gegeben. Mit dieser Entscheidung wollten wir das System schlichtweg vereinfachen.

Meines Erachtens wird ein guter MA-Fahrer nur begrenzt gute Chancen haben, da Kami-Cup, Downhill und auch unser Race to Sky einen anderen Charakter haben. Wir werden beispielsweise in Boffzen versuchen die Schwierigkeiten deutlich zu erhöhen.

Bislang hatte ich den Eindruck, dass unsere kleine aber feine Serie viel vom freundschaftlichen, familiären Miteinander lebt. Das ist ein Riesenunterschied zu vielen anderen Serien und ich denke, daran wird auch eine vereinfachte Wertung nichts ändern.

Sicher sind wir auch so offen, es in 2011 wieder zu ändern, wenn es so nicht funktioniert.

Viele Grüße, trainiert fleißig, Uwe


----------



## Quen (4. März 2010)

Danke für die Antwort(en)! 

Ich finde das neue Wertungssystem durchaus gut!

Wer sich in anderen Disziplinen versuchen möchte oder generell in mehreren Disziplinen stark ist, hat nach wie vor die Möglichkeit dies zu nutzen.


----------



## Madeba (4. März 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> es waren 2009 beim downhill in merxhausen schon erschreckend wenig
> teilnehmer aus der c4mtb-serie.
> in der master-klasse ganze 4 !!
> 
> ...


mal wieder etwas übers Ziel hinaus geschossen, der hoerminator... 

ein bißchen Fahrtechnik habe ich ja auch, und ich bin auch mit 100mm Federweg in Merxhausen runterkommen, aber den Downhill zur Pflicht machen...  

wo warst Du denn beim Bergsprint ? da hat sich ja auch keiner über Deine Abwesenheit beschwert. 

Die 8h von Barntrup sind übrigens keine Pflicht, Du musst nur zur Siegerehrung anwesend sein, wenn Du Preise einsammeln möchtest.


Trotzdem ist die neue Wertung Käse. Obwohl ich nicht glaube, das es im letzten Jahr auf den entscheidenden Plätzen einen Unterschied gemacht hätte...


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. März 2010)

ich seh es halt so . 

jedem seine meinung. 

sicher war der downhill 2009 eher suboptimal. 
dachte da auch eher an den downhill 2008 wo die strecke einfacher war, und viele mit ihren zweitbikes dort waren. 
auch waren damals viele auf ihren hardtails unterwegs. 

dieser flair wird durch die neue wertung kaputt gemacht.


----------



## Ingo24 (5. März 2010)

Ich finde die neue Wertung richtg gut. Merxshausen sollte nicht zur Pflicht werden. Das Gute an der Challenge ist doch das es Familier ist und  das die einzelnen Rennen unterschiedlich sind. Außerdem sind die Sartgebühren günstig.
Gruß an Chris2305


----------



## chris2305 (5. März 2010)

Grüße zurück!


----------



## chris2305 (29. März 2010)

Was macht die Planung für das 10´te Rennen?
Gibt es schon kleine Infos??


----------



## exto (1. April 2010)

Hmmm...

Meine Meinung zum neuen Modus hab ich ja schon gesagt. Pflichtrennen wären das andere Extrem und deshalb genau so blöd. Markus, wenn der Horeminator nicht immer wieder über's Ziel hinausschießen würde, hätten wir viele lustige Dinge gar nicht erlebt. Wenn's keine Quertreiber gäbe, würden wir alle noch auf Bäumen sitzen und uns gegenseitig lausen...

Stichwort familiär: Wenn mit dem Begriff "unter Seinesgleichen sein" gemeint ist, bringt der neue Modus sicher was. Ich persönlich empfinde eher die bunte Vielfalt als familiär. Bin mal gespannt, wie viele Baggyhosen noch in Kollerbeck und wie viele Hardtails noch in Merxhausen auftauchen werden...


----------



## chris29 (6. April 2010)

Hallo Leute!
Wie und wann kann man sich den zum "Race to the Sky" anmelden? Ich in zu dem Zeitpunkt in Holzminden und würde daran gerne teilenehmen.


----------



## uwero (12. April 2010)

Hi Christian,

komme gerade aus dem Bike-Hotel-Urlaub-Trainingslager Teneriffa zurück. Der Link folgt in Kürze. Bitte auch die Sportident-Webssite beobachten.

Melde Dich, wenn Du in HOL bist, wir wohnen in Boffzen (10km) dann gehen wir mal ne Runde zusammenfahren.

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratpack (13. April 2010)

Hallo Ihr da Draußen!
Nur mal kurz zur Info: Die Chancen stehen echt gut, dass es im Oktober ein:
*"Nachtglühen Revival"* auf der Burg Sternberg geben wird. Wer das Nachtglühen kennt, weiß auch wie toll die Stimmung war ... und das jetzt noch um und im historischen Burggemäuer! Das wird der Hammer!
Gruß Dieter


----------



## chris29 (13. April 2010)

uwero schrieb:


> Hi Christian,
> 
> komme gerade aus dem Bike-Hotel-Urlaub-Trainingslager Teneriffa zurück. Der Link folgt in Kürze. Bitte auch die Sportident-Webssite beobachten.
> 
> ...



Hi Uwe!
Das Angebot nehme ich gerne an. Wir werden an Himmelfahrt bzw. den Abend vorher in HOL sein, meld mich dann auf jeden Fall. 
Danke und Gruß!


----------



## uwero (21. April 2010)

Hallo,

ab sofort ist die Anmeldung für das Race to Sky 2010 in Höxter/Boffzen frei geschaltet. Da die Startplätze limitiert sind gilt: wer zuerst kommt fährt mit.

http://www.sportident.com/timing/meldung/startmeldung.php?wkid=20100515192445

Freut Euch auf eine tolle neue Strecke am 15.05.2010 in Boffzen!

Herzliche Grüße Uwe


----------



## dragon07 (21. April 2010)

Hi

So angemeldet.  

Uwe gibt es ein Höhenprofil ?

Grüße Ike


----------



## uwero (23. April 2010)

Hi Ike,

ja, morgen fahre ich die Runde mit GPS und Polar ab. Dann bekommt Ihr das Profil auf der Website.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Vokkar (23. April 2010)

uwero schrieb:


> Hi Ike,
> 
> ja, morgen fahre ich die Runde mit GPS und Polar ab. Dann bekommt Ihr das Profil auf der Website.
> 
> Gruß Uwe


 
Hi Uwe,

welche Uhrzeit? Wenns passt würde ich gerne mitfahren.

Gruß
vom Volker


----------



## uwero (23. April 2010)

Hi Volker,

ja gerne, Treffpunkt um 10.00h an der Grillhütte in Boffzen. Ich hoffe, dass die Grillhütte frei ist, so dass wir am Rand des Geländes fahren können.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## uwero (23. April 2010)

WICHTIGER HINWEIS für alle Fahrer(innen) zum Race to Sky 2010:

Die Gemeinde Boffzen hat uns die Streckenführung etc. für den Renntag 15.05.10 genehmigt, da wir gleichzeitig die Grillhütte gemietet haben.

Sofern bereits vorher auf der Strecke gefahren werden soll, so achtet bitte darauf, dass die Grillhütte am Tag des Trainings nicht vermietet ist. Sollten Gäste an der Grillhütte sein, so bitte ich darum das Gelände NICHT zu befahren.

An allen Tagen gilt, dass wir nur am äußersten Rand des Rasens fahren. Bitte fahrt nicht mitten über die Wiese und hinterlasst dort nicht Eure Bremsspuren o.ä..

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis,
Uwe


----------



## Vokkar (23. April 2010)

uwero schrieb:


> Hi Volker,
> 
> ja gerne, Treffpunkt um 10.00h an der Grillhütte in Boffzen. Ich hoffe, dass die Grillhütte frei ist, so dass wir am Rand des Geländes fahren können.
> 
> Gruß Uwe


 
Poar, 10 Uhr ist mächtig früh. Ich schau mal obs klappt, im Zweifelsfall wartet nicht.
Gruß
Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (26. April 2010)

uwero schrieb:


> Hi Ike,
> 
> ja, morgen fahre ich die Runde mit GPS und Polar ab. Dann bekommt Ihr das Profil auf der Website.
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Hi

Super hoffe hat geklappt, schade das ich Arbeiten musste.

Grüße Ike


----------



## sven1975 (26. April 2010)

Hallo!
Hat jemand vielleicht schon Ergebnisse der Challenge ?
Schon schade das es auf der Challenge Seite keine Auskunft darüber gibt...und das nun nach dem 2. Rennen !!!


----------



## Pfützenspritzer (26. April 2010)

Ergebnisse habe ich zwar nicht, dafür aber wieder viele Fotos von Hellental und Kami Cp!
Siehe hier:http://picasaweb.google.com/merida50

Gruß Uwe!
P.S. Eine schöne Woche noch!


----------



## sven1975 (27. April 2010)

...schicke Bilder Uwe!


----------



## {Sagittarius} (28. April 2010)

sven1975 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Hat jemand vielleicht schon Ergebnisse der Challenge ?
> Schon schade das es auf der Challenge Seite keine Auskunft darüber gibt...und das nun nach dem 2. Rennen !!!


 
Hallo,

ist fertig und muß nur noch online gestellt werden. Vorschau(Inoffizielle Seite)

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Mai 2010)

wann wird eigentlich die anmeldung für den downhill freigeschaltet ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesse (21. Mai 2010)

ist eine nachmeldung für das rennen in kollerbeck möglich?


----------



## Quen (21. Mai 2010)

hesse schrieb:


> ist eine nachmeldung für das rennen in kollerbeck möglich?




ja. lt. ausschreibung sogar ohne nachmeldegebühr.


----------



## Pfützenspritzer (23. Mai 2010)

Habe natürlich auch von Kollerbeck wieder einige Bilder online gestellt!
http://picasaweb.google.com/merida50

viel Spass beim durchschauen!!
Gruß Uwe!


----------



## MoeW (23. Mai 2010)

Schöne Fotos, habe mich sogar 1 oder 2x entdeckt, war ja super Wetter gewesen so wie jedes Jahr in Kollerbeck.


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Mai 2010)

Mensch Uwe, was bist du wieder schnell mit den Bildern. Schade, dass ihr heute doch nicht mitfahren konntet, das Eis war echt lecker 

Zurück zu Kollerbeck, nach der Saukälte letzte Woche in Boffzen war das ja das komplette Kontrastprogramm, trockene Strecke und sommerliche Temperaturen, wirklich schön.

Hier auch der obligatorische Link zu unseren Bildern, einige folgen heute abend oder morgen früh noch.

Grüße Tine


----------



## Quen (24. Mai 2010)

Die Ergebnisse aus Kollerbeck sind online, allerdings ist auf der Seite der Link falsch..

Hier der korrekte Link: http://www.sv-kollerbeck.de/content/File/radsport/ergebnisse/ergebnisse_mtb_2010.pdf


----------



## uwero (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

und hier sind unsere Bilder aus Kollerbeck:


http://picasaweb.google.de/urotermund/KollerbeckXC2010#


Viele Grüße Uwe Rotermund


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Mai 2010)

schön zu sehen dass auch tobi leidet. 
echt nen irres tempo was er da fährt.

sehen uns in dassel.


----------



## Stronglight (24. Mai 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Die Ergebnisse aus Kollerbeck sind online, allerdings ist auf der Seite der Link falsch..
> 
> Hier der korrekte Link: http://www.sv-kollerbeck.de/content/File/radsport/ergebnisse/ergebnisse_mtb_2010.pdf


schade nur das die Zeiten nicht stimmen - zumind.meine 

naja, letzlich auch völlig egal, Hauptsache es hat spaß gemacht


----------



## racer-M9 (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo an dieser Stelle mal ein großes Lob an den Veranstalter der Challenge 4 MTB.
Und besonders an das Orgateam des Kinderdorfs, drei Rennen innerhalb eines halben Jahrs auf so einem klasse Niveau zu organisieren, sucht  mit Sicherheit seines Gleichen. Es ist immer wieder  erstaunlich, wie Dieter und seine vielen Helfer und Helferlein so gut organisierte und schöne Rennveranstaltungen auf die Beine stellen.  Ich reise immer gerne mit der ganzen Familie zu den Veranstaltungen an. Meine Tochter ist jedes Mal wieder von den tollen Rennstrecken begeistert, und der Rest der Familie geniest das Rahmenprogramm, und das leckere Verpflegungsangebot.

Mit schönen sportlichen Grüßen : Familie Schäfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (26. Oktober 2010)

Kaum ist die Saison 2010 zu Ende, schon geht die Planung für 2011 los...

Ihr könnt Euch darauf freuen, heute haben wir beschlossen, dass es in 2011 wieder ein 

*Altstadtrennen in Höxter* 

geben wird. Gefahren wird 2009 mitten durch die Innenstadt und die Bergwertung im Parkhaus ist auch wieder dabei!

Hier gibt es den Fernsehbericht vom Rennen 2009 des WDR:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J43bb1D2fi0"]YouTube        - Altstadtrennen HÃ¶xter 2.5.2009[/nomedia]


Voraussichtlicher Termin: 21.05.2011

Später mehr, viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## Stronglight (26. Oktober 2010)

PRIIIIMAAAA!!! 

Hauptsache das Wetter wird dann wieder genauso genial!


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Oktober 2010)

und bitte die strecke richtig absperren, sonst verfahren sich wieder einige. 


von mir auch ein großes lob an die "macher"!
von der organisation der rennserie kann sich manch anderes viel größeres rennen noch ne menge abschauen.

ich freue mich jetzt schon aufs nächste jahr.
vielleicht schaffe ich es ja dann mal nach ganz oben. von 2. und 3. plätzen habe ich diese saison genug.


@ Uwe
was für eine lenker-/vorbaukombination fährt tobias?
das bike lag zwar beim nachtglühen direkt vor mir, aber irgendwie haben die teile erst später mein interesse geweckt.


----------



## Stronglight (26. Oktober 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> und bitte die strecke richtig absperren, sonst verfahren sich wieder einige.


Gib's zu, DU hast die Absperrung entfernt gehabt...


----------

